# Mojo



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Mojo with her cherio

















Mojo with her popcorn


























Things that make you go hmmmm...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Mojo is a beauty I love the popcorn hanging out of her mouth...hehe


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

She poses very well. I was surprised!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I love his white color...look so so so white...cool...he is a great poser for pics...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Such a cutie! She got big!!!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

When do they stop growing?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Never!! Mwahahaha!!!  I'm not sure when they stop growing. They're usually really heavy babies, then as they wean their weight drops, and then over another month or two their weight goes up and that's it i think. Mojo is such a cutie with her popcorn and cheerio.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Shes so pretty! I love the 6th pic. Shes just like "*WOW*."


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Mojo is a beauty.....how do you tell the difference between them?!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Mojo is a beauty.....how do you tell the difference between them?!


Visually, Mojo still has a pink spot on her feathers by her leg from the ladder we had.

Mojo also sounds different. She sounds like a referees whistle.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute, I wonder if Spike would like cherios. He seems scared of new foods latley.


----------

